

Is this some kind of private feud? - interesse
http://smartic.us/2010/06/30/landing-a-rails-job-with-no-experience-is-just-silly-talk/

======
bryanl
It most definitely is not. I want to progress my community by helping where I
can. I don't see the value in charging _my peers_ to get started. I'm under
the each one teach one philosophy.

